# Fragt das buffed-Team!



## Shadaim (12. März 2010)

*Ihr wollt wissen, woher Bernds Nickname &#8222;Shadaim&#8220; stammt, wo er einem Gamemaster schon Mal die Stimme geliehen hat &#8211; und welche Diätpläne der Exil-Westfale gerade verfolgt? Dann quetscht ihn aus! Denn an diesem Wochenende beantwortet Bernd nach Zam, Annette und Flo Eure Fragen!*


_Bitte habt aber Nachsicht: Wenn die Fragestunde auf reges Interesse stößt, kann er unter Umständen nicht auf jede Frage eingehen. Wir bitten außerdem um Verständnis, dass Bernd aus privaten oder beruflichen Gründen nicht absolut jede Frage beantworten kann. Die Antworten werden voraussichtlich gegen 18 Uhr veröffentlicht. Außerdem könnt Ihr im Foren-Beitrag abstimmen, welches Mitglied des buffed-Teams Euch kommende Woche Rede und Antwort stehen soll._

Viel Spaß!


*Status: Es ist Sonntagabend und das letzte Update ist erfolgt. Mehr Fragen könnt Ihr mir per PM an "Shadaim" schicken. =) *




*dragon1: Machst du bei dieser Fragerunde freiwillig mit oder musst da jemand nachhelfen? *
Shadaim: Schon freiwillig. Bin ja gespannt, welche Fragen Ihr Euch für mich ausdenkt&#8230; oO 

*Alkopopsteuer: Magst du Katzen (Standardfrage)? *
Shadaim: Ja, aber ich bin allergisch gegen die Biester. Und eigentlich bin ich eher der Hunde-Typ.

*d2wap: Wie kommst du zum Beruf des Schreiberlings? Lust an der Laune? Zufall? *
Shadaim: Das packte mich in der Schule, als ich mit einigen Freunden in der Oberstufe anfing, privat Testberichte zu Videospielen zu schreiben und die dann online zu veröffentlichen. Nein, die Webseite von damals existiert nicht mehr. =) Darüber bin ich dann auch hier in Fürth gelandet &#8211; anno 1998. Seitdem unterstützte ich die Redaktionen von PC Games, PC Action, ich glaube sogar, dass mein Gesicht sich sogar in der Erstausgabe der PC Games Hardware wiederfand. 
Zwischendurch gab es auch Ausflüge in den Konsolenbereich &#8211; unter anderem mit dem Playstation(1!)-Lösungsmagazin gamesXpert und etwas später (und vor buffed) Das Offizielle Xbox-Magazin. 

*dragon1: Cola oder Pepsi? *
Shadaim: Pepsi Light

*dragon1: Gut oder Boese? *
Shadaim: Gut

*dragon1: WoW oder WAR? *
Shadaim: WoW

*dragon1: Piraten oder Ninjas? (Schamlos abgeguckt von Allimania =)*
Shadaim: Die einen haben fauligen Atem, die anderen sind stumm, maskiert und enorm beweglich. Passt irgendwie beides nicht. 

*dragon1: Welche Pizza bestellst du dir normalerweise? *
Shadaim: Das hängt davon ab&#8230; Gern die Schärfste vom Haus, manchmal aber auch die Hawaii mit Mais &#8211; eine komische Eigenart, die ich irgendwie nie losgeworden bin. Das Gute daran: bei der mopst niemand ein Stück zum Probieren. ;-)

*d2wap: Wenn du in die Zukunft und wieder zurück reisen könntest, wo würdest du wann hin reisen?*
Shadaim: Wow, was für eine Frage. Als Redakteur würde ich vermutlich irgendwann zwischen 2020 oder 2030 reisen. Wenn sich die Reihen der alten Politiker lichten, um solchen Leuten Platz zu machen, für die PC- und Konsolenspiele zum Leben dazu gehören. Privat würde ich zu dem Zeitpunkt reisen, an dem wir irgendwann Kontakt mit Außerirdischen haben. Bei so vielen Planeten dort draußen stehen die Chancen dafür doch gar nicht so schlecht oder? Dann würde ich Zam übrigens einpacken, der kennt sich mit Aliens (und den Predators) besser aus, als ich. ;-)

*mastergamer: Bist du links- oder rechtshänder?*
Shadaim: Rechtshänder. 

*Estren: Wenn du eine Sache in WoW ändern würdest, welche wäre das?*
Shadaim: Die PvP-Arena abschaffen.

*Tikume: Kann es sein dass Du zwar gerne den Netten/Verspielten gibst, aber auch eine harte gnadenlose Seite in dir steckt die deine Kollegen auch mal gelegentlich zu spüren bekommen?*
Shadaim: Ich geb mal keine verspielte Antwort - eigentlich müsste diese Frage ja von meine Kollegen beantwortet werden, oder? Wenn du meinst, ob ich mich selbst eher als nett/verspielt oder bossy fühle, dann auf jeden Fall eher ersteres. Ich schätze Harmonie, aber auch Ehrlichkeit. 

*Knowme: Auf JEDEM(!!) Bild grinst du so komisch... könnten wir vielleicht mal ein Bild von Dir sehen, auf dem Du etwas anders guckst, ohne zu grinsen?*
Shadaim: Das ist mein Kamerareflex (tm). Der würde sogar funktionieren, wenn du mich in komischen Klamotten mit ner Fellmütze in 'nem Panzer knipsen würde... Warte mal... Davon gibt's schon ein Bild! #

*Rudi TD: Welche Zeit in WoW hat dir am besten gefallen?*
Shadaim: Meine Molten-Core-Raidzeiten. Als man Feuermagier noch davon überzeugen wollte, dass Feuermagier im Kampf gegen Ragnaros nicht so dolle sind, wie die auf Eis geskillten Kollegen... old times. =)

*Eox: Hast du nicht mal einen Livestream gemacht? Fand den super. Könntest du sowas vielleicht nochmal machen?*
Shadaim: Klar, ich dachte mal an Star Trek Online. Oder hast du andere Vorschläge? 

*Dash08: wie du zu WoW gekommen bist und wieso hast du dir nen Zwerg Schurken erstellt?*
Shadaim: Ich arbeitete damals schon als Redakteur im Computec-Verlag und kam mit etwas Glück an einen Beta-Zugang für dieses abgefahrene, neue Spiel. Vom Stil her sollte das wie Anarchy Online sein, das hatte ich lange Zeit begeistert gespielt. Also spielte ich in der Beta, kaufte mir brav die Vollversion am Launchtag und spielte los. Den Schurken habe ich zu Burning-Crusade-Zeiten zu meinem Main erkoren - und Zwerge mag ich einfach. =)

*Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar: Welches MMORPG spielst du im Moment am liebsten, und was genau gefällt dir daran so? *
Shadaim: Wenn ich meine aktuell zahlreichen Spielstunden in diversen Offline-Rollenspielen und eher actionbetonten Games für Erwachsene außen vor lässt, dann ist das wohl World of Warcraft. Mein Auktionshausimperium und das Konto wächst dort von Tag zu Tag, die Tagesinstanzen spare ich mir aktuell. Dafür habe ich eine Menge Spaß in meinem neuen ICC25-Schlachtzug mit meiner Gilde.

*EisblockError: Was würdest du als erstes machen, wenn du in einem Karton zugepackt in Japan aufwachen würdest?*
Shadaim: Nachdenken: über die Stärke des Kartons, der mein Gewicht über so eine lange Distanz unbeschadet getragen hat... ...über die Art und Weise, mich für so lange Zeit bewußtlos zu machen... ...ob ich nicht doch zuviele Episoden von 24 gesehen habe... Und dann würde ich versuchen, schleunigst wieder Heim zu kommen.

*Captain Jack: Warum lässt sich dein Zwerg immer im Anfangsgag umbringen?*
Shadaim: Das ergab sich irgendwie auf der Suche nach einer Pointe. Weil ich diese quietschfidele Stimme besitze, machte sich mein argloser, etwas naiver Zwerg (jetzt hätte ich fast "Zerg" geschrieben =) ganz gut in der Rolle. Die Klamotten für die inoffiziell nur "Der Schurke und sein Zwerg"-Gags liegen übrigens nach wie vor in meinem Ingame-Bankfach. 

*Captain Jack: Was hörst du lieber, Techno oder Rock?? *
Shadaim: Rock. Wobei ich am liebsten Filmsoundtracks höre - und bei 10 Stücken bei gefühlten 8 vermutlich den Komponisten erraten würde.

*Captain Jack: Wenn du dich entscheiden müsstes zwischen einem Wise Guys Konzert und einem Jan Hegenberg Konzert, in welches würdest du gehen?? *
Shadaim: vermutlich Jan Hegenberg. Aqua sodium laureth sulfate, sodium chloride! Mal im ernst: Balea ist mein heimliches Lieblingslied von ihm. =) 

*Captain Jack: Ist der Hass gegen die Horde nur vorgegaukelt oder ist der echt, und wenn ja, warum?? *
Shadaim: Nö, der kommt meiner Ablehnung schon ganz nah. Ich mag die einfach nicht. Das einzige verträgliche Volk da sind die Tauren, das sind ja quasi die friedliebenden Fell-Hippies aus Azeroth. Würden sich auch gut bei der Allianz machen, muss ich sagen. Auf irgendeinem Server hatte ich die mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen, mein Jäger dort dürfte immer noch irgendwo in den 70ern stecken... 

*Captain Jack: Weißt du was "Ave imperator! Morituri te salutant"bedeutet ohne in einer Suchmaschiene nachzuschauen oder zu wikipedieren?? *
Shadaim: Ja, sieben Jahre Latein, lateinische Asterix-Comix und ein gutes Häufchen Allgemeinwissen sei dank. =)

*Captain Jack: Was ist die Antwort auf alles? *
Shadaim: 42

*Was ist dein Lieblingsfilm?*
Shadaim (schluckt): Oh Gott. Ich kenne zu viele, um mich auf einen festzulegen. Das geht so weit, dass ich nach Stimmung sortierte, ganz subjektive Hitlisten besitze. Gar nicht gehen zum Beispiel solche Verstümmelungs-Horrorfilme. <schuetteltsich>

*Captain Jack: Was ist dein Lieblingsstrategiespiel? *
Shadaim: Ohne Frage: Civilisation - aktuell Teil 4 und unterwegs die gelungene Fassung für den DS. 

*Captain Jack: Hasst du ZAM wie in den Anfangsgags gezeigt wird oder seid ihr richtig dicke Freunde?? *
Shadaim: Zam würde jetzt mich vermutlich als "dicken Freund" bezeichnen, aber mal ohne Wortwitz. Wir können uns tatsächlich gut leiden. So gut, wir uns solche Frotzeleien nicht übel nehmen. =) 

*Captain Jack: Ahja und was hälst du von den Filmen das leben des Brian und die Ritter der Kokusnuss?*
Shadaim: Beide intergalaktisch gut! Brian wegen der großen lateinischen Buchstaben auf der Burgmauer ("Römer geht nach Hause... Das ist eine Bewegung auf etwas zu, oder?" "Ja, ja! LOKATIV!") und die Ritter wegen dem Busch ("Bring me a shrubbery", dem Ritter, der Heiligen Handgranate von Antiochia - und dem fabelhaften Dialog auf dem Feld vor der Burg: "Ich bin Euer König!" "Ich hab dich nicht gewählt" ... ). 

*Parox: Wie bist du zu Buffed gekommen?*
Shadaim: Heinrich arbeitete 2007 als Chefredakteur für PC Action und übernahm parallel den gleichen Posten zum Start von buffed. Zu der Zeit arbeitete ich bei XBOX 360: Das Offizielle Xbox-Magazin, raidete nach Feierabend wie ein Derwisch - und kam dann mit Heinrich ins Gespräch. 

*Parox: Magst du wieder cpt cholesterin sein oder machst du weiter diät?*
Shadaim: Die letzten zwei Monate waren echt hart, weil ich mich draußen nicht bewegen konnte. Eben gerade, ja, am Sonntagabend, war ich in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal eine halbe Stunde am Stück draußen joggen. Gemüse für's Mittagessen morgen liegt auch bereit. Diät nenne ich das nicht. Ich esse einfach weniger schlechtes Zeug - und das dauerhaft. Ist also eher eine Ernährungsumstellung. 

*Parox: Und, wenn du wählen könntest, welche Superkräfte würdest du gerne haben?  *
Shadaim: Mich von einem Ort der Welt zu einem anderen zu teleportieren - und das im Optimalfall mit Gepäck. Das würde einige Dinge im Leben einfacher machen. =)

*Parox: Was war dein lieblingsfach in der schule?*
Shadaim: Geschichte. 

*Parox: Was war dein hassfach in der schule?*
Shadaim: Latein. =)

*Parox: Was für eine schuhgröße hast du?*
Shadaim: 46, 2/3

*xX-ARROKH-Xx: Warum machst du als Nebenjob nicht Werbesprecher? (Ausserhalb von Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Meiner Meinung nach hast du ne super Stimme dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Shadaim: Das hat sich bisher noch nicht ergeben. Ich durfte mit ein paar anderen Journalisten in München aus Spaß mal ein paar Probeaufnahmen zum zweiten You-don't-know-Jack-Titel machen, letztendlich landeten dann aber die Stimmen von professionellen Sprechern im Spiel.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. März 2010)

Bist du Straight Edge?
Magst du Katzen (Standardfrage)?
Würdest du nur mit einem Protonenlaser ausgestatten einen Neutrinen Supergau mit Kontaminierung und Mutation sämtlicher anorganischer Materie verhindern können ohne dabei eine Subatomare Schmelzreaktion auszulösen?


----------



## Kremlin (12. März 2010)

Kannst du vielleicht Bananen mit deinen Füßen schälen?


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2010)

Welcher Film hat dir dieses Jahr bisher am meisten gefallen und auf welchen Freust du dich?
Was ist dein Lieblingssmiley hier auf buffed?
Welche Pizzart bestellst du dir normalerweise?
Lieblingssoftdrink?
---
Cola oder Pepsi?
Gut oder Boese?
WoW oder WAR?
Piraten oder Ninjas? (Schamlos abgeguckt von Allimania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
---
/edit: 
Machst du bei dieser Fragerunde freiwillig mit oder musst da jemand nachhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (12. März 2010)

Muhahaha Der Bernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kommst du zum Beruf des Schreiberlings? Lust an der Laune? Zufall?

Wenn du in die Zukunft und wieder zurück reisen könntest, wo würdest du wann hin reisen?
Und wenn du in die Vergangenheit reisen könntest: Wohin, zu welcher Zeit und wolltest du zurück kommen?


----------



## mastergamer (12. März 2010)

Bist du links- oder rechtshänder?


----------



## Estren (12. März 2010)

Wie war das mit dem Gamemaster? Die Frage in der News.. ^^

Edit: Wenn du eine Sache in WoW ändern würdest, welche wäre das?

Und in der richtigen Welt?

Edit2: [font="'Segoe UI"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Tikume (12. März 2010)

Kann es sein dass Du zwar gerne den Netten/Verspielten gibst, aber auch eine harte gnadenlose Seite in dir steckt die deine Kollegen auch mal gelegentlich zu spüren bekommen?
Anders ausgedrückt: Gibst Du auch mal den Chef?


----------



## Knowme (12. März 2010)

1.) Nervt es Dich auch so sehr, dass Buffed zu 80% nur über WoW berichtet?
2.) Wieviel "Macht" hast Du bei Buffed? bzw, hättest Du gerne mehr?
3.) Bist Du mit Buffed so wie es ist zufrieden? Wenn nein, was würdest du ändern. Wenn ja, was gefällt dir besonders?
4.) Findest du die Fragen von Dragon1 genauso sinnlos wie ich?
5.) Wen würdest Du bei Buffed am liebsten direkt feuern? 
6.) Machst Du ab und an was verbotenes? Wenn ja, was? Wenn nein, wieso nicht?
7.) Auf *JEDEM(!!)* Bild grinst du so komisch... könnten wir vielleicht mal ein Bild von Dir sehen, auf dem Du etwas anders guckst, ohne zu grinsen?

Mal paar "andere" Fragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (12. März 2010)

Welche Zeit in WoW hat dir am besten gefallen?
Wie gefällt dir WoW momentan?
Wenn du ein Tier wärst, welches Tier wärst du gerne?
Magst du alle deine Kollegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (12. März 2010)

Hast du nicht mal einen Livestream gemacht?
Fand den super. Könntest du sowas vielleicht nochmal machen? =)


----------



## Dash08 (12. März 2010)

Moin Bernd ! ^^
Meine Frage ist , wie du zu WoW gekommen bist und wieso hast du dir nen Zwerg Schurken erstellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Dash08 

Achja und was ist dein Lieblingsessen allgemein ? ^^


----------



## laberbacke xD (12. März 2010)

Meine Frage:
Was ist gelb und kann nicht schwimmen ? =)


----------



## Vivec92 (12. März 2010)

Bist du ein treuer und frommer Anhänger des Tribunals?Oder doch nur ein Häretiker,der es vedient hat,dass ich meine Ordinatoren auf ihn hetze?

~Vivec~


----------



## Serpendis (12. März 2010)

Was fasziniert dich persönlich an Computerspielen? Was war dein erstes Spiel das dich richtig gefesselt hat?


----------



## mlcwwe (12. März 2010)

Wie bist du dazu gekommen mit WoW anzufangen?


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (12. März 2010)

Welches MMORPG spielst du im Moment am liebsten, und was genau gefällt dir daran so?


----------



## EisblockError (13. März 2010)

Von welcher Urknall Theorie gehst du aus?
Könntest du dir vorstellen auf einem anderen Planten zu leben, bzw. auf welchem (nur reale)
Chaos - oder Space Marines?
Würdest du gerne ein Englisches Auto fahren (Lenkrad auf der anderen Seite)
Was würdest du als erstes machen, wenn du in einem Karton zugepackt in Japan aufwachen würdest?
Sinus oder cosinus?
Elektron oder Anti-Elektron?


----------



## phipush1 (13. März 2010)

Bist du wirklich dieser gamemarster in allimania?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyllo (13. März 2010)

warum spielst du online rollenspiele??


----------



## Captain Jack (13. März 2010)

Warum lässt sich dein Zwerg immer im Anfangsgag umbringen??

Was hörst du lieber, Techno oder Rock??

Wenn du dich entscheiden müsstes zwischen einem Wise Guys Konzert und einem Jan Hegenberg Konzert, in welches würdest du gehen??

Ist der Hass gegen die Horde nur vorgegaukelt oder ist der echt, und wenn ja, warum??

Welcher dieser Namen ist am schlimmsten: Stein, Kratzer, Gnaeus, Göll, Goblin (so nennen die sich in meiner Klasse^^)??

Weißt du was _"Ave imperator_! Morituri te salutant"bedeutet ohne in einer Suchmaschiene nachzuschauen oder zu wikipedieren??

Was hälst du von den Darths im Offtopic vom WoW Forum (Möge _Imperator Utawaregeas_ ewig leben!)?

Was ist die Antwort auf alles?

Kennst du das Fliegende Spaghettimonster (Ramen), und wenn was hälst du von ihm?

Was ist dein Lieblingsfilm?

Hat uns Marcel jetzt endgültig und für mmer verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
Und was ist eigentlich mit Dän passiert?

Wie seid ihr auf die Zottelkappenanfangsgags gekommen??

Was ist dein Lieblingsstrategiespiel?

Was hälst du von der Total War Rheie und was dovon ist dein Lieblingsteil??

Hasst du ZAM wie in den Anfangsgags gezeigt wird oder seid ihr richtig dicke Freunde??

Ahja und was hälst du von den Filmen das leben des Brian und die Ritter der Kokusnuss??



So long 
meine Fragen.


----------



## Parox (13. März 2010)

Hey Bernd, viel spaß mit meiner flut an (teils sinnlosen ^^) fragen...

- hast du ein paar tipps für leute die gerne mal ein paar zeilen schreiben? (also quasi tipps zu einsteigen ins schreiberleben)
- wie gefällt dir anette? ^^
- schlägst du deine arbeitskollegen? wenn ja wie oft und gern?
- was hattest du zum frühstück?
- magst du wieder cpt cholesterin sein oder machst du weiter diät?
- warst du ein schwer erziehbares kind?
- was war dein lieblingsfach in der schule?
- was war dein hassfach in der schule?
- was für eine schuhgröße hast du?
- wirst du dafür extra bezahlt immer zu grinsen? ^^

so fürs erste wars das erstmal aber wollte dir noch sagen das die buffedshows und casts mit dir immer viel spaß machen aber ihr könntet mal schauen marcel und heinrich dazu zu überreden mal wieder einen cast mitzumachen

ps: wo sind eig die anfangsgags hin?


----------



## Morvkeem (13. März 2010)

Wie bist du zu Buffed gekommen?
Und, wenn du wählen könntest, welche Superkräfte würdest du gerne haben?


----------



## Mykarn (13. März 2010)

Hi Bernd, nur zwei bescheidene Frägchen:

Was heißt "Brüste" auf hebräisch?

Darth Revan oder "neue Identität"?



M


----------



## Kief (13. März 2010)

Wenn du dich entscheiden könntest in welcher Zeit du ein großer und mächtiger Herrscher sein könntest - was für eine Zeit wäre das?

Mittelalter oder im Jahre 3000schlagmichtot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. März 2010)

Magst du deine Stimme? Ich mag sie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (14. März 2010)

Hast du vor buffed zu verlassen?
(Ich hoffe doch nicht, einer der letzten, wegen dennen es sich noch lohnt den buffed_cast zu hören,
wo sind nur die alten Zeiten hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MasterXoX (14. März 2010)

wann antwortet er eig. auf die fragen?


----------



## Darkzor (14. März 2010)

schenkst du mir den buffed PC lvl 4 ?


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (14. März 2010)

Nun, da du immer noch nicht geantwortet hast, werde ich es mir erlauben, auch noch ein paar Fragen zu stellen.

- Warum machst du als Nebenjob nicht Werbesprecher? (Ausserhalb von Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Meiner Meinung nach hast du ne super Stimme dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Welches MMORPG ist deiner Meinung nach das beste? Weshalb?

- Welches Offline RpG ist für dich das beste? Weshalb?

- Gurke oder Paprika?

- Orangen oder Apfelsaft?

- Ist es möglich die Playata Jungs als Starguests in den Buffedcast /show zu holen?


Das wars erstmal von meiner Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (14. März 2010)

Er hat doch im Anfangspost geantwortet. Zwar nur auf 10% der Fragen, aber er hat geantwortet.


----------



## Shadaim (15. März 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Er hat doch im Anfangspost geantwortet. Zwar nur auf 10% der Fragen, aber er hat geantwortet.



Hab eben nochmal kräftig nachgelegt. =)


----------



## Knowme (15. März 2010)

War ja klar, dass die Wayne-Fragen beantwortet werden, und die "wichtigen" wie meine nicht. ;<
Dürfte ich wenigstens wissen, ob Du da einen Maulkorb angelegt bekommen hast, von Seiten der Redaktion, oder ob Du einfach nur nicht wolltest?


----------



## Arthashand (15. März 2010)

Was haltet ihr von Banküberfälln in wow mit 5 mann ^^ Als hordi nach Sw 100g abstauben


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. März 2010)

Shadaim schrieb:


> Hab eben nochmal kräftig nachgelegt. =)




Hab die erste Seite gleich übersprungen, da ich dachte, du machst es wie die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds aber toll, dass du dir die Mühe machst und trotz der frage-frist antwortest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (16. März 2010)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *...
> **Eox: Hast du nicht mal einen Livestream gemacht? Fand den super. Könntest du sowas vielleicht nochmal machen?*
> Shadaim: Klar, ich dachte mal an Star Trek Online. Oder hast du andere Vorschläge?
> ...



Star Trek Online wäre super! =)


----------

